# Palit 470 GTX crash at startup, GPU-Z.0.4.7



## HenriHar (Oct 29, 2010)

At errorlog it states

GPU-Z.0.4.7 caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005) 
in module aticfx32.dll at 0023:725d4731.

Huh?

Edit:
after renaming aticfx32.dll in \windows\directory it works, could someone explain what its doing there?
Before 470gtx i had hd4890


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like you have old ATi drivers that may be messing things up.


----------

